# MP3 for disabled person



## aishling (17 May 2007)

Hi Everyone, 
Just wondering if anyone knows if there is a MP3 player out there with BIGGER buttons and a easier menu than your average MP3 player? I had a quick search on google but no luck! Any advise would be much appreciated


----------



## esquier (17 May 2007)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-EXP-2460-CD-Player/dp/B000A89EWW

I got one of those for my mother, who is blind,in my local Expert shop for €50, I know it`s a Mp3 CD player rather than the memory ones but the navigation buttons are ideally laid out. She listens to audio books a lot and is very happy
with this. Hope this helps


----------



## aishling (18 May 2007)

Thanks esquier but she wants to do away with CDs as it will be used mainly for travelling and the CDs are easily scratched. Its really just the size of the buttons that would matter for her... anybodyelse know of anything suitable?


----------



## only1 (20 May 2007)

Hi aisling,

            I used to work for apple and they were considering bringing
            out an ipod for disabled people which was basically what you
            just described  (a music storage device with bigger buttons).
            Unfortunately they decided to scrap the idea as there wasnt
            a big enough market for it.

             Up until i left two months ago from the marketing side of things
             i know no company has made any that are "disabled friendly"
             and unless thats changed since then im afraid you wont have 
             any luck finding one.


----------



## aishling (21 May 2007)

I think your about right only1, there really isn't anything on the market... i did find this site which has an mp3 player suitable for blind, low-vision, and learding disabled users 
Unfortunately it wont be suitable for the girl who i'm looking for...


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 May 2007)

Would the Creative Zen Micro be any good? Large, easily operated buttons and a good clear display?
Or, if 1GB (about 15-18 CDs' worth) is enough, maybe a Zen Stone?


----------



## esquier (21 May 2007)

This one has buttons different to the usual but it takes a memory card, though that might be useful.

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_7&products_id=100694


----------



## only1 (22 May 2007)

Hi Aisling,

               Its very unfortunate that what your looking for is not
               (although it should be) available ,as easy as you can pick
               up any common music storage device on the market, but a
               few suggestions put forward (especially the one regarding
               the creative zen) i think you might find a little bit useful.
               As ideal as they obviously are not they are probably your 
               best option until an actual mp3 player is marketed towards
               disabled people. Good luck with this.


----------



## leafs (22 May 2007)

With the aging population they should be looking at this market sooner than later!


----------



## aishling (22 May 2007)

The Zen range definately appears to be the best bet, thanks DrMoriarty!


----------



## aircobra19 (22 May 2007)

aishling said:


> Thanks esquier but she wants to do away with CDs as it will be used mainly for travelling and the CDs are easily scratched. Its really just the size of the buttons that would matter for her... anybodyelse know of anything suitable?



Just a thought, but you'd probably change the CD very seldom though as you can fit a lot of MP3's on a CD. Also as CDR's are so cheap < 50c they are essentially disposable, so you keep your CD's save at home and one use MP3 CD's out. 

The iPod Shuffle and Zen Stone are simple players that have simple controls and are sutable IMO for a disabled person, or simple people that like simple tactile controls. The Zen Stone can jump folders/albums and tbh you rarely need a screen. 



Another idea is that you might consider finding/using an MP3 player with a decent remote. If you then consider the iPod Radio Remote for the iPods and Nanos is basically an iPod Shuffle control pad, then that might be a route to consider. 

http://www.engadget.com/2006/01/10/apple-ipod-radio-remote-adds-fm-to-ipods/

Maybe the buttons are still too small though...


----------



## aircobra19 (22 May 2007)

Some sites suggest some of the products for kids can be useful too.

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## aishling (22 May 2007)

I really like the fisher-price one, the only downfall I think would be the AAA batteries.... she has decided on the Creative Zen, thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## aircobra19 (22 May 2007)

Try the Zen before you buy. Some of them have touch sensitive buttons, rather than real buttons and they have no tactile feedback if thats a requirement.


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2007)

aishling said:


> I really like the fisher-price one, the only downfall I think would be the AAA batteries....


And the fact that it's 128MB - probably just enough space for one or two albums.


----------



## aircobra19 (22 May 2007)

ClubMan said:


> And the fact that it's 128MB - probably just enough space for one or two albums.



I think you can add a SD memory card.


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2007)

Ah - I missed that. Wonder what the max capacity is? Cheaper _SD _card players are often limited to 1GB.


----------



## aircobra19 (22 May 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Ah - I missed that. Wonder what the max capacity is? Cheaper _SD _card players are often limited to 1GB.



I guess you can just swap the cards, like you do with HiMD's etc. If the Zen is a possiblity theres a lot of similar players  around with large capacities. So perhaps the OP is not limited to that one.


----------

